# Interesting CGI Hayate versus P-51



## GANJIRO (Nov 20, 2006)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHPKHC_VXkI_


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2006)

Not bad, but some of the flight characteristics are alittle unrealistic...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah some of the manouvers didn't look possible but still it was a good animation (although the voices ruined it).


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 20, 2006)

Not bad exciting wise. That roll over, side drop to the right of one mustang being bounced did look like something out of Star Wars and a bit too agile a move for a Mustang?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

Wonder what that was taken from. Obviously the translation was done via computer and thus no emotion.


----------

